# Attempting to Go From 149 Pounds to 135 Pounds



## Mitch1234 (4 mo ago)

So far I weigh 149.5 with just shorts, shoes and no shirt on. I will keep you guys updated day by day with each new reply!!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Getting healthier, more fit and losing weight is never crazy but you need to do it in a healthy way. For all the physical activity you have planned your body needs fuel. So keep the water idea and add a small portion of lean meat and some healthy fresh fruits and vegetables to your daily menu.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

We have similar body type. I'm about 5'4". Weighed 150# last January and decided that weight had to come off. At 72 years of age, the weight doesn't come off as quickly as it once did. So here we are in September and my weight is down to 134-135. The weight has come off very slowly. But I feel, that has been an advantage. My body has gone down one pound and gotten used to that lighter weight before losing the next pound. I've lost 15-16 pounds and I don't miss them at all. I watch what I eat, making certain I don't over do it. Although, I'm active, I don't generally work out. I used to box and I do a boxing work out about once or twice a week. Good luck.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

You don't want to lose weight too rapidly. That's the biggest mistake everyone makes. You want to lose weight gradually. 

If you eat 100 calories for every hour you are awake you will lose weight. 

If you are up at 7 am, skip breakfast and eat lunch at noon, you can have 500 calories for lunch. 5 hours equals 500 calories. And so on. So decide how many snacks you want to have per day and how many meals and how many calories your goal is to consume in a day. 

Instead of starving yourself for a couple days, you just need to count your calories at each meal and watch your serving sizes. Really not too difficult unless you eat out all the time.


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

I used to weigh 180lbs+ and I'm only about 5'2". I now weigh 123lbs. I did this over several years but what helped the most was to stop eating all wheat products. So no bread, pasta, cake, cookies, etc. If you still want to eat those foods then there are alternatives like gluten-free. Look in the health food section of your grocery store for more options. Cutting out the wheat caused the most dramatic weight loss for me--maybe 1/2 to 1lb a week. Also I didn't eat candy or anything else with refined sugar. 

If you want to fast (no food, just water) I would start small. It's called intermittent fasting. You may want to look it up for more info on the best way to accomplish that.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Going without food for several hours is the worst way to lose weight. The weight may come off, but it will come back with a vengeance because your body will go into conservation mode. In other words, it will learn to be much more efficient at burning calories since it is not getting enough. Furthermore, if your body needs calories and you are not providing enough, it will start using muscle and that is not at all what you want. 

125 lbs for a 5ft 5 person is really very, very thin. Could you perhaps ride a different horse that can carry more weight? And if you are a minor, it would be a good idea to enlist your parents' help in losing weight appropriately. Either way, consulting a nutritionist and perhaps a fitness instructor would also go a long ways towards helping you achieve a healthy weight.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Acadianartist said:


> Going without food for several hours is the worst way to lose weight. The weight may come off, but it will come back with a vengeance because your body will go into conservation mode. In other words, it will learn to be much more efficient at burning calories since it is not getting enough. Furthermore, if your body needs calories and you are not providing enough, it will start using muscle and that is not at all what you want.
> 
> 125 lbs for a 5ft 5 person is really very, very thin. Could you perhaps ride a different horse that can carry more weight? And if you are a minor, it would be a good idea to enlist your parents' help in losing weight appropriately. Either way, consulting a nutritionist and perhaps a fitness instructor would also go a long ways towards helping you achieve a healthy weight.


I’m 5ft 4 and weighed 112 pounds for most of my late teens to age 40. 
I can’t say that I looked thin, I was a UK size 10/12, which is a US size 6/8


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

jaydee said:


> I’m 5ft 4 and weighed 112 pounds for most of my late teens to age 40.
> I can’t say that I looked thin, I was a UK size 10/12, which is a US size 6/8


I agree, a size 6/8 US is not excessively thin. I guess body build can have a significant effect. I think it would be very thin for a man since men are generally a little more bulky, but of course, there are some pretty big variations. 

That said, I still don't think the OP should starve himself to lose weight.


----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)

pasomountain said:


> I used to weigh 180lbs+ and I'm only about 5'2". I now weigh 123lbs. I did this over several years but what helped the most was to stop eating all wheat products. So no bread, pasta, cake, cookies, etc. If you still want to eat those foods then there are alternatives like gluten-free. Look in the health food section of your grocery store for more options. Cutting out the wheat caused the most dramatic weight loss for me--maybe 1/2 to 1lb a week. Also I didn't eat candy or anything else with refined sugar.
> 
> If you want to fast (no food, just water) I would start small. It's called intermittent fasting. You may want to look it up for more info on the best way to accomplish that.


And it works. There are many types, I do 5:2 (check it out). Gradual, no deprivation, overall health benefits. I’ve lost 9 kilos in the past and just started doing it againz


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I just want to second (or third, or fourth) the idea of not doing extreme diets. I watched my mother struggle with her weight pretty much all her life, and it was always because she'd pick up some fad diet and lose a bunch of weight, and then gain it back. And the next time it was even harder for her to lose the weight. I don't think putting your body into starvation mode is healthy.

Do you have a doctor you could talk to, who could asses your current weight and help you make a plan to lose weight if that's necessary? Or maybe a nutritionist?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

jaydee said:


> I’m 5ft 4 and weighed 112 pounds for most of my late teens to age 40.
> I can’t say that I looked thin, I was a UK size 10/12, which is a US size 6/8


I'm the same, 5'6" and 118. That is now that I'm older and have less muscle mass and a little more belly fat. When I was younger I weighed about 120-122 and was pure muscle. I never considered myself as under weight either. Always full of energy and strong.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

jaydee said:


> I’m 5ft 4 and weighed 112 pounds for most of my late teens to age 40.
> I can’t say that I looked thin, I was a UK size 10/12, which is a US size 6/8


I'm the same, 5'6" and 118. That is now that I'm older and have less muscle mass and a little more belly fat. When I was younger I weighed about 120-122 and was pure muscle. I never considered myself as under weight either. Always full of energy and strong.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

LoriF said:


> I'm the same, 5'6" and 118. That is now that I'm older and have less muscle mass and a little more belly fat. When I was younger I weighed about 120-122 and was pure muscle. I never considered myself as under weight either. Always full of energy and strong.


Yes but we're women. I'm 5'5 and 115, maybe, fully dressed with shoes. It's mostly muscle, I'm happy to say. But I'm concerned that OP's target weight is not in the healthy range for a man.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

ACinATX said:


> Yes but we're women. I'm 5'5 and 115, maybe, fully dressed with shoes. It's mostly muscle, I'm happy to say. But I'm concerned that OP's target weight is not in the healthy range for a man.


Totally agree.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Just like in horses, raw weight is not the right way to measure healthy body condition. It's a combination of the person's muscle mass, build, bone density, and really how many ribs are showing. Being out of condition is not necessarily unhealthy. Two 15hh horses of the same build can be within a hundred pounds of each other if one is fully legged up and muscled and the other is a pasture puff. Weight itself has very little to do with it, it's body condition. People's bodies vary way too much to just start using only the height/weight comparison. There are too many other factors. 

I'm 5'5 (and a half) and weigh 129 last time I checked. I usually run close to 125-127 but have been building muscle over the last two months working out 3x a week taking a fighting class and then doing a very physically demanding job, not to mention hauling feed and hay for my own fools. I've visibly gained muscle and no longer die doing the warmups for class. Even if I stayed where I am I'm still healthy, I just might need to resist the temptation to get a sugary girly coffee whenever I'm in town (not even once a week so probably not that much difference but lord the calories in that are awful).

But slow is the way to go. Weight gain or loss needs to happen over a long time for it to work. My old horse is slowly looking better and better and I'm hoping because of this careful process he'll keep the weight on once he has it. Same with loosing, it takes time. Eat food, just ditch fried, processed, carb heavy foods. American food sucks so steer clear of anything that's not plain old Meat and veggies. It's a training process. You body has to learn a new way to live.

Losing too fast can put your body into survival mode where it'll break down muscle instead of fat. Not what you want. Slow and steady wins the race in this case.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Please don't starve yourself for two days!! You won't actually accomplish anything except to probably make yourself miserable and possibly/probably faint. Decreasing your portion sizes and increasing your activity SLOWLY with the hope of _longterm_ weight loss will give you better results -- results you can keep.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

You're a young man. That weight should come off fairly easily by just cutting back. Doing the 100 calorie per hour awake thing would be definitely do it for you pretty fast. 125 pounds is definitely on the low end for a 5'5 male though. Could you possibly lease a bigger horse?


----------



## Nubs (Jul 25, 2019)

It’s great that you want to lose weight, but I suggest you focus on fitness and eating healthy rather then just losing weight. Water only for two days...not a good idea.

Proteins such as chicken, turkey, and fish along with fruits and veggies are a great start. Cut out chips, candy, and other fillers. Sugar drunks such as soda are a large culprit to weight gain. Do a plank for a minute before letting yourself play video games, go for a run in the morning, etc. it’ll do wonders!


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes I think it makes more sense to just lease a bigger horse. I'm about 15 lbs lighter than you and I can ride most ponies so unless you are trying to ride a really small pony, you probably don't need to lose that much weight. Of course it is healthy to lose some weight (for most people). I don't think with your weight, you need a huge horse. Many adults ride ponies and do okay. It really depends on the pony and how thick their legs are. 

Here's an adult riding a nice sturdy pony for reference. Notice how thick the legs are on that particular pony. Just avoid riding something with tiny legs and you should be just fine.


----------



## milady133 (Jun 7, 2021)

I would like to add, that given you are young, more than a diet for just losing weight, what you need is learn to eat healthy and keep to it. You'll lose weight the same, you will not starve, and you'll stay in your weight afterwards.

Without a low intake diet you'll probably won't lose weight so quickly (depending on your starting point, if your diet is very unhealthy you might start quick), but if you create a healthy habit, something you can keep up over time, you won't gain the weight either.
The thing with diets that are limited in time is that once you stop dieting, you gain what you lost, frequently with interests, so if you have gained extra weight over time you have to exam from where the extra is coming, and cut it out. Any other thing doesn't work, a limited in time diet might work to loose some little extra, but if you don't keep to a healthy diet in time, after losing it you are going to gain it again.

So instead of looking for diets to lose weight, better look for information about eating healthy, if you can talk with a nutritionist to build a healthy diet that works for you, but if you can't, there's information available in the internet, but keep clear of anything extreme or that promises a big amount of pounds in two weeks, all those are lies and unhealthy, like what you have proposed.
Some people go vegetarian or vegan, others Paleo or low carbs, for others intermittent fasting works, usually just decreasing sugar, salt and unhealthy fats and cereals is enough, just explore options and look what works for you.
In my case, the one time I dieted I went to a nutricionist and practically what I did was pay to get some weekly menus that teached me to increase the vegetables in my usual menu, to low the amount of rice, pasta and bread I ate, and also taught me to plan weekly menus and self learned about batch cooking before it became a fad to be able to keep up with the meals (and recipes, she provided me detailed recipes with ingredients strictly weighted) the nutritionist proposed. I was pleasantly surprised, I didn't felt hungry and my diet just needed some adjustments, but was basically the same, so much that afterwards I've continued eating the same meals, I have found with time more recipes to incorporate to those and having a 15 weeks of healthy menus to start assures I don't get bored of eating always the same, and I don't have to think much of what to prepare or even the shopping list.

Another tip, any healthy diet will make you cook, in the sense that healthy meals are homemade, you can skip steps with frozen or canned ingredients (thank God for those, 15 or half an hour prepared meals are easier and more varied with those), but ready made meals or eating out is mostly unhealthy. For me that's the more difficult part to achieve over time, I don't enjoy cooking, I like eating, but cooking is a chore so when I skip cooking, I revert to unhealthy eating habits.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Acadianartist said:


> *Going without food for several hours is the worst way to lose weight. The weight may come off, but it will come back with a vengeance because your body will go into conservation mode. In other words, it will learn to be much more efficient at burning calories since it is not getting enough. Furthermore, if your body needs calories and you are not providing enough, it will start using muscle and that is not at all what you want.*
> 
> 125 lbs for a 5ft 5 person is really very, very thin. Could you perhaps ride a different horse that can carry more weight? And if you are a minor, it would be a good idea to enlist your parents' help in losing weight appropriately. Either way, consulting a nutritionist and perhaps a fitness instructor would also go a long ways towards helping you achieve a healthy weight.



I have to say that i disagree with that. From what I have learned, admittedly from the Internet (ok, everyone, give e that eye roll !) . . . having longer periods of not eating is actually very often very helpful for losing weight. I had a thread in the general topic area on Intermittent Fasting. There is a lot of research on how refraining from stimulating the release of insulin over a period of time at least 12 hours minimum will help your body go through it's stored glycogen from the liver and begin breaking down fat from fat cells to produce the fuel needed to run your body and brain. It is true that as you lose weight, your caloric needs drop concordantly and you can no longer consume as much as before without regaining weight. that will happen no matter what weight loss road you choose.
And, I agree that eating too little is NOT good for you and will head you down a pathway to relapse.

But, while you want to eat well, it is NOT necessary to eat small meals constantly.. That works for some to help them to consume fewer calories overall, But for some who may have insulin resistance issues (evidenced by a lot of belly fat), that approach can be LESS successful.

Lastly, I don't think you are overweight at all and should not go down the rabbit hole of weight loss gimmics or plans of any kind. Get out and enjoy life as you are!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Find a bigger horse.


----------



## Mitch1234 (4 mo ago)

Mitch1234 said:


> So far I weigh 149.5 with just shorts, shoes and no shirt on. I will keep you guys updated day by day with each new reply!!





ACinATX said:


> Yes but we're women. I'm 5'5 and 115, maybe, fully dressed with shoes. It's mostly muscle, I'm happy to say. But I'm concerned that OP's target weight is not in the healthy range for a man.


Yes but now I weigh 143.00 with light clothes on and rode the horse which was a bit chubby, she seemed fine and even to go for a trott/short canter! I am going to weigh in between 135-145 and keep it as that one day so yeah. She's all i need for a perfect walker even though my feet are dangling a bit but that's all. Nothing much just besides working on balance more and strength and she's a bit taller than I thought and she made the snorting sound here and their and that could mean it's an alert because she did stop here and their or it could mean that I'm big and she's feeling my legs dangle and is getting distracted but the start of the ride felt great she new the trails walked the speed I wanted most bigger ponies to walk but their too hyper and one was too sentive and almost threw me off!!  So the smaller one with dangling feet wins! My feet dangle just about a foot off the belly but not too far and I think I can manage the weight!  So excited to find the right walker/light trotter/canteror!!


----------



## Mitch1234 (4 mo ago)

milady133 said:


> I would like to add, that given you are young, more than a diet for just losing weight, what you need is learn to eat healthy and keep to it. You'll lose weight the same, you will not starve, and you'll stay in your weight afterwards.
> 
> Without a low intake diet you'll probably won't lose weight so quickly (depending on your starting point, if your diet is very unhealthy you might start quick), but if you create a healthy habit, something you can keep up over time, you won't gain the weight either.
> The thing with diets that are limited in time is that once you stop dieting, you gain what you lost, frequently with interests, so if you have gained extra weight over time you have to exam from where the extra is coming, and cut it out. Any other thing doesn't work, a limited in time diet might work to loose some little extra, but if you don't keep to a healthy diet in time, after losing it you are going to gain it again.
> ...


wow ummm thx i'm 143 now with light clothes on and happy to say i just eat smaller portions of food!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Seven pounds in a little over 2 days? That says elimination loss and water loss not weight loss.


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

Am I reading that right? Your feet hang 12 inches past her belly? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

